# TIA Portal - Bildnummer auslesen mit Global Area Pointer of HMI Device



## TIAISM (4 Mai 2015)

Hey,

das ist mein erster Beitrag. Hoffe ihr könnt mir aus meinem Schlamassel helfen.

*Zur Hardware:*

CPU -> [CPU 1516-3 PN/DP]
HMI -> [TP700 Comfort]

Ich nutze TIA V13 Update 6. 
Step7 professional & WinCC Advanced

*Zur Problematik:
*
Ich möchte lediglich die aktuelle Bildnummer in einer PLC Variable/ Datenbaustein speichern.
Wie z.B beim Auslesen von Datum und Uhrzeit nutze ich den Bereichszeiger des HMI´s.
Diesmal geht es aber um den Bereichszeiger Screen Number / Bild Nummer

Im Projektbaum HMI -> Verbindungen -> Bereichszeiger

ich nutze den optimierten Baustein Zugriff. Was muss nun bei PLC Tag eingetragen werden?
Ich habe alles probiert.. Datenbaustein erzeugt mit Array, UDT (PLC Datentyp),hab ein Merkerwort angelegt usw.
(siehe Screenshot - SPS - Forum)

Ich habe auch noch keine Lösung bei google gefunden.. Das problem wurde öfter erörtert, aber nie gelöst.
Gibt es vielleicht ein von Siemens vorgesehene Variabe hierfür wie z.B "DTL" für Datum und Uhrzeit?

Ich freue mich über jede Idee.

Danke


----------



## Ralle (4 Mai 2015)

Also das sind 5 Word. Ich habe das absolut dranstehen, z.B. %DB12.DBW356 . Bei der Länge steht automatisch eine 5.
Du kannst es ja mal mit einem Array aus 5 Word probieren, dann geht es evtl. auch symbolisch. Funktionieren tut es bei mit mit der Absolutadressierung auf jeden Fall.

Pict_Number_act_1	WORD	W#16#0		<-- das ist DW356
Pict_Number_act_2	WORD	W#16#0		
Pict_Number_act_3	WORD	W#16#0		
Pict_Number_act_4	WORD	W#16#0		
Pict_Number_act_5	WORD	W#16#0		

Pict_Number_act_2 enthält dann die aktuelle Bildnummer.


----------



## TIAISM (4 Mai 2015)

Du bist ein Genie! Das Array umgeändert und BAM! 

Vielen Dank! Du Gott


----------



## hucki (18 August 2016)

Ralle schrieb:


> Also das sind 5 Word. Ich habe das absolut dranstehen, z.B. %DB12.DBW356 . Bei der Länge steht automatisch eine 5.
> Du kannst es ja mal mit einem Array aus 5 Word probieren, dann geht es evtl. auch symbolisch. Funktionieren tut es bei mit mit der Absolutadressierung auf jeden Fall.
> 
> Pict_Number_act_1    WORD    W#16#0        <-- das ist DW356
> ...


Kann man irgendwo nachlesen, was die 5 Worte angeben?

1 scheint das vorige Bild zu sein und 2 ist ja das aktuelle.
Und die anderen?

(Die TIA-Hilfe ist da nicht gerade ergiebig oder ich such' nach den falschen Begriffen )


----------



## Mardonios (18 August 2016)

Hallo Hucki,

unter Bereichszeiger "Bildnummer" ist die Wortbeschreibung in der Hilfe hinterlegt.




Wort:  Aktueller Bildtyp
Wort: Aktuelle Bildnummer
Wort: Reserviert
Wort: Aktuelle Feldnummer
Wort: Reserviert

Grüße

M.


----------

